# booooooosh wins 2015 NASCAR championship



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats Kyle Busch


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Do not like either of the shrubs. So just plain old BOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

Love him or hate him...Rowdy can wheel a car. Booooo-ya!


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I really like M&M's!


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh HELL YEA!

The wheelman wins one......finally.


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

Well deserved. When he returned from his injury, he was a different man. No more bitching & whining, he just drove the wheels off his cars. The fact he even made the chase was amazing. To then win the championship finally elevates KB to elite status. Watch this guy, he's not done yet.

Another driver to watch do great things is Reed, OOPS, I meant Kyle Larson. Young, very talented & humble, he'll go a looong way in Nascar.

Happy trails to Jeff Gordon. He carried Nascar into the 21st century.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Another Silver Spoon person...

140 in a 45.. and walks..


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Love M&M's , Don't like Kyle... Just shows you how FUDGED up the Championship is in NASCAR when a guy that didn't race in the first 11 races wins...


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> Another driver to watch do great things is Reed Larson. Young, very talented & humble, he'll go a looong way in Nascar.


That's Kyle Larson. 
I've watched him win in Midgets, Non-Wing Sprints, Wing cars.......He's FEARLESS.

Remember this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G23y2xLILOA

Just gets out and walks away.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*BOOSh wins another one*

Congrats to Kyle Busch but my highlight for the weekend was the announcement of the Wood Bros running a full schedule next year with the best young driver in Nascar, Ryan Blaney.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Man oh man did NASCAR really screw up the whole sport. 

Kyle is not likeable but a hell of a driver. 

NASCAR really messed with it big time. I tell you the truth, I was a huge fan for many years, now I don't even watch. Any races!!!

Lots of empty seats if you do watch them lol


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Another case of someone trying to fix something that wasn't broken. They lost me when they started taking races away from the older tracks.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

It's true about the "empty seats" though the Homestead race was sold out.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

I love stock car racing but I can't stand "The Chase". Playoffs are for football, hockey, baseball, etc., not auto racing. Brian France is a major league idiot. Unfortunately, it's his ball, his bat & his rules.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

You would think all the empty seats would tell them to go back the way it was
I watch on TV but you have to deal with the adds and the guys that talk to much


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

France has the media backing him in his idiocy. Dave Moody is France's big 'ol lap dog. Anyone who dares question France's decisions gets ridiculed by Moody. I used to listen to Moody's radio program now and then but got tired of hearing him belittle caller after caller who dared question any of the NASCLOWN'S decisions.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

TK Solver said:


> France has the media backing him in his idiocy. Dave Moody is France's big 'ol lap dog. Anyone who dares question France's decisions gets ridiculed by Moody. I used to listen to Moody's radio program now and then but got tired of hearing him belittle caller after caller who dared question any of the NASCLOWN'S decisions.


While I agree with the whole "TV drives everything" idea, I have to disagree with your notion that one guy has any say.

I've been following NASCAR for decades, and I've never even heard of this Moody guy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

local radio broadcaster?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Dave Moody is "The Godfather" of NASCAR radio broadcasting and has been at it for over 20 years. Unfortunately, FOX is now expanding his reach to television... http://www.foxsports.com/nascar/story/nascar-race-hub-siriusxm-nascar-radio-dave-moody-090115


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very interesting, because I have been a NASCAR fan and Dale Earnhardt Sr fan for a long time.
I am currently 60 years of age and started my interest when I was about 15 years of age.
apparently I am not as well "learned" as I though I was because I have never heard of David Moody.
it is good to know that France has a pet though.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Iphitsgotwheels said:


> I love stock car racing.........****snip


Me too lemee know when ya see some! :tongue:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Me too lemee know when ya see some! :tongue:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYBBnN0LW0Q


----------

